# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Book Reviews >  Knives, Lipstick, and Liberty

## Mark McMorrow

We always talk about how anti-knife legislation leads directly to anti-sword legislation.  Jenn Coffey, serving as a freshman state legislator, shocked the industry in a positive way when her groundbreaking legislation struck the  existing restrictive laws from the books and made New Hampshire the country's premier safe haven for edged weapons collectors.  Other states are now using her law as a model.  A great read for those who are interested in getting involved in the legislative process for the purposes of protecting the rights of arms collectors.

Knives, Lipstick, and Liberty

----------


## jcoffey

Thank you for the support!

Jenn

----------


## Mark McMorrow

You're welcome Rep. Coffey!  Thanks for all your hard work!!

----------

